# Custom gun for coyotes



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Would it be worth it to get a custom rifle to hunt coyotes with? I'm looking at 22-250 caliber. Now I realise "worth it" is different for everyone depending on their priorities and likes.

I'm someone who appreciates precision, the ability to put the bullet exactly where I want, assuming I can do my part. Not looking for quite Bench Rest accuracy, but I would like to at least print cloverleaves at 100yd. I also realise that this level of accuracy isn't quite nessesary to hunt and kill coyotes, but I like it.

Now, if so, what custom mods do you think would be the most useful, i.e. new stock, match barrel, custom trigger, truing the action, etc.

Just wondering what the consensus here is (although I can almost hear it now: "get an off-the-shelf Savage and put good glass on it, and be done.") btw, I'm kinda partial to Rem 700 actions. :wink: I just like them.


----------



## Gohizzle (Nov 3, 2007)

I agree Savage is great. I shoot a rem 700 in 22-250 with a custom MPI stock and heavy barrel with a leupold Vari X III 6.5-24x50mm Objective. I can shoot fairly nice Silver dollar groups at 200 yrds with a good rest. I love my gun, paid a great price $750!!!!!!!!!

oh and John if i can make it out to Billings you can try out my rifle probably help you make up your mind!


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks, Gohizzle. Looking forward to it. What mods are the most usefull? Custom barrel, trigger job, bedding the stock? Thanks.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

trigger, barrel floated, and bedded. Probably the most important. After that you are chasing percision. you can put thousands of dollars into your gun, but the quick fix, and bang for your buck are those three.

My .02


----------



## Gohizzle (Nov 3, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> trigger, barrel floated, and bedded. Probably the most important. After that you are chasing percision. you can put thousands of dollars into your gun, but the quick fix, and bang for your buck are those three.
> 
> My .02


That pretty much sums it up I think trigger and floating barrel are my favorite on my rifle.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

You assumed it would happen, so I don't want to disappoint.

No custom work required. I doubt if you would get a custom gun any cheaper than this: http://savagearms.com/12bvss.htm

or this:

http://savagearms.com/12fvss.htm

Mine is a slightly older model, but here it is:










Here is what it can do:










Its hard to argue with results.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

if you can get a barrel with a higher twist rate you also get betterr accuacy, like a 1-7 twist for a 22-250 or even a 1-8.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

jason_n said:


> if you can get a barrel with a higher twist rate you also get betterr accuacy, like a 1-7 twist for a 22-250 or even a 1-8.


Those are really tight twist rates! I was thinking something around 1-12 instead of the 1-14. I can only imagine what a 1-7 twist does to a 40 gr V-MAX @ 4100fps 

Buggy: What caliber are you shooting? 22-250?


----------

